
Aeron: Efficient reliable UDP unicast, UDP multicast, and IPC message transport - based2
https://github.com/real-logic/Aeron
======
lbradstreet
A _fantastic_ library. We switched Onyx Platform www.onyxplatform.org over to
it from Netty, and it was a lot easier to write than the netty messaging layer
that we had, which required a lot of tuning and thought to get right.

I learned a lot by reading the code, and it generally forces you to use good
patterns that changed how I thought how to build a messaging layer.

------
joshbaptiste
The author Martin Thompson is one of those rare breed of developers who
understands the sheer inner workings and the effects of his programs from the
source to processor.

[http://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/](http://mechanical-
sympathy.blogspot.com/)

~~~
eps
This breed so not exactly rare as it includes every system programmer at its
bare minimum.

~~~
voltagex_
I'm sure this is a logical fallacy but if that were true, wouldn't the quality
of software on consumer routers be much better?

~~~
newjersey
I imagine a systems programmer would not consider user-facing applications as
their program especially if they had no hand in writing these user-facing
applications. In my imagination, a systems programmer abstracts out
application programming and just blocks it out.

Personally, I think in abstractions as well. I don't spend a lot of time
thinking about fetch, execute, decode, ... when I write my line of business
applications. I probably should but as I pound out lines after lines of
garbage, I could be a lot more conscientious but I tell myself my code runs on
top of other people's code (and really I am not that great of a programmer
anyway so I should focus on my part of the code rather than the platform which
I can't change anyways).

[https://www.cs.umd.edu/class/sum2003/cmsc311/Notes/CompOrg/f...](https://www.cs.umd.edu/class/sum2003/cmsc311/Notes/CompOrg/fetchDecode.html)

------
based2
src: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mechanical-
sympathy](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/mechanical-sympathy)

------
botw
written in Java? not effected by heap-growth and GC latency?

~~~
mjpt777
The driver does not allocate in the main message flow so GC does not factor
in. Also the driver can run out of process and not be impacted by client
processes.

